# ActiveX error message



## phins_72 (May 22, 2005)

Hello,

I am getting the following message popping up everytime I start my computer whenever I open Internet Explorer and whenever I open Windows Explorer. I am not able to open any of my file folders because this message pops up everytime I click on a folder to open. The message I'm getting reads:

"Your current security settings prohibit running ActiveX controls on this page. As a result, the page may not display correctly".

When I go to Tools->Internet Options->Security and then click on Custom Level my ActiveX Controls and Plug-ins are set as follows:

Download signed ActiveX controls - Prompt
Download unsigned ActiveX controls - Disable
Initialize and script ActiveX controls not marked as safe - Disable
Run ActiveX controls and plugins - Enable
Script ActiveX contols marked safe for scripting - Enable

Please help me get rid of this annoying error message so I once again be able to view my folders in Window explorer.

Thanks!


----------



## whodat (Mar 13, 2005)

good morning
did this start after you installed sp2 update


----------



## phins_72 (May 22, 2005)

*sorry if this sounds ignorant....*

but, what is sp2 update? I really can't recall if any specific event may have triggered this. I'm sure something I downloaded at somepoint probably changed some settings somewhere, but I wouldn't know what or when. Sorry, I know I'm not much help.


----------



## jimscreechy (Jan 7, 2005)

SP2 stands for 'Service Pack 2' Essentially it is a series of updates (files) which are downloaded from Microsoft (either automatically or manually) to keep your computer up to date. 

If you go to start/control panel/ you will see alist of items that can be configured and controls the way your computer behaves. if you have 'security centre' then you will have SP2 installed. I think the pre-SP2 was called 'automatic updates'

Anyway these updates happen periodically (about once a week on average) and can be downloaded from microsoft to ensure your Windows version is safe an secure. When a large number of updates are relased in a manner which peroforms significant system udates in one go, it is called a Service Pack. Some times it can cause problems.


what you need to do is firstly make sure the Active X component the webpage refers to is safe and then install it. then you will not get this annoying message because the applet the web site needs to display this 'visual' is there. 

check the security setting to make sure the applet is signed, then right click the yellow bar at hte top of the explorer and install it.


----------



## phins_72 (May 22, 2005)

*Need some help...*

Can you please walk me through how to do this...

"what you need to do is firstly make sure the Active X component the webpage refers to is safe and then install it. then you will not get this annoying message because the applet the web site needs to display this 'visual' is there.

check the security setting to make sure the applet is signed, then right click the yellow bar at hte top of the explorer and install it."

I don't even know what and ActiveX component is, much less know what to check to see if it's safe. Can you tell me where to start?

Also, this message doen't only come up when I try to use the internet, but when I use Windows explorer, too. I can not view any of the contents of my file folders in Windows explorer.

Again, thanks for your help!


----------



## phins_72 (May 22, 2005)

*Please help...*

I didn't understand how I'm supposed to check to see if the ActiveX component is safe and how to install it.


----------



## BMR777 (Apr 27, 2005)

I know what this is. I was able to help another Win 2000 user with this before. I think you may have gotten some form of virus or spyware that affects the "My Computer" security zone, thus causing this problem. By default this zone's settings are hidden, so we are going to unhide them.

We will be editing the registry, so BACK UP THE REGISTRY before editing it. You can back it up by opening Registry Editor (Start>Run>type "regedit" w/o quotes) right clicking on the My Computer Box, and clicking EXPORT.

Ok, open up the registry editor.

Navigate to: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\Zones\0

Change the value for Flags to 1, then reboot

Open up IE. There should be a new My Computer Zone with a computer icon.

Play around with these settings. Since you had an activex problem try setting ActiveX to enable. Once that is done, go back into your Internet Zone and make sure it is AT LEAST on MEDIUM, if not higher.

Hope this helps
BMR777


----------



## BMR777 (Apr 27, 2005)

Also, DL and Install AVG Free AntiVirus if you do not have AntiVirus. DL LINK FOR AVG Also DL AdAware and MS Antispyware from the net and run to check for spyware.

BMR777


----------



## phins_72 (May 22, 2005)

*thanks for the reply....*

Unfortunately, I wasn't able to get it to work as you described. 

First of all...when trying to back up my registry, I right clicked on the My Computer Icon, but it only gave me the option to collapse....it didn't say anything about Export.

Secondly....I went ahead and followed the file path that you layed out, but when I got to the "Zones" folder...there wasn't one. There is a Zone Map folder under Internet Settings, but there is not a 0 in it....only a ProtocalDefaults folder.

Also, what do you mean by change the value of the flags from 0 to 1? I'm sorry, but I'm pretty much a novice at this stuff. Thanks in advance for your patience.


----------



## BMR777 (Apr 27, 2005)

For the first part, maybe it is different in 2000, as I am on XP. Anyway, select My Computer, click on File, and then Export.

For the second part, to change the value, double click on the Flags icon. A box will appear with a number. Delete that number and enter in the number 1. Click OK.

Then Reboot.

Hope it helps. Let me know if you need any more help.
BMR777


----------



## phins_72 (May 22, 2005)

*halfway there....*

I was able to backup my registry, thanks!

However, when I try to find a zones folder under internet settings, there isn't one. All I see is a Zone Map folder, but it doesn't have a 0 in it. I navigated through the files as you suggested, but the zones folder isn't there.

Also, if I do find the zones/0 folder, where are the flag icons located? 

Thanks again for your help!


----------



## BMR777 (Apr 27, 2005)

Now that is weird. Ok, I found a different way to do this. Go into Registry Editor and this time navigate to this key.

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\Zones\0

It looks the same, but should be under the HKEY_CURRENT_USER part. Now find the 0 folder and click once on it. On the right should be a bunch of Icons. Find the Flags one, double click it and a box will pop up. Select Hexidecimal and enter the number 47. This should allow you to see the hidden zone in IE.

Then you can edit the settings in IE. If it does not appear, close all IE and reopen. If still doesn't work, reboot.

Hope it works
BMR777


----------



## hokiedave (Aug 3, 2005)

*How about this?*

Can I just disable this error message? I have intentionally set my browser so that the activex is nonactivex. I dont want to load a bunch of ram eating video advertising everytime I load a site, but the error message is annoying and i would like to disable it since i already know that some websites may not display correctly. How do i delete or disable the following error message?:

"Your current security settings prohibit running ActiveX controls on this page. As a result, the page may not display correctly".

Thanks if you can help me.--dave


----------

